# 2005 Chevy Silverado Pick Up For Sale



## greenworldh2o (Dec 3, 2008)

2005 Chevy Silverado Pick Up 1500 4x4
142k miles
Western Plow
Cap
New Tires
Slight Tear on Drivers Seat

$6500 obo

call gets the best response 8457215055
email or text will take longer to respond [email protected]

thanks for looking


----------

